# Newbie pork puller



## shay2k (Jan 1, 2006)

Man, gotta make alot of choices before you can write, don't cha?
Anyway.
I've been doing a whole pig roast in my backyard for a couple of years (It's my Father's Day gift to myself) and I'm finding the worst part is pulling the darn thing apart.  I saw a meat shredder (?) on Paula's Home Cooking on FoodTV, but I can't seem to find one of these anywhere!  I would dearly love directions from someone here!  Play your cards right, and you may score an invite for next year.  I mean, if the wife says it's OK.

Not that I'm whipped, or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## mikeold (Jan 1, 2006)

Shay2K,
Welcome to the forum. I think this may be what you are after. I've never tried them but they look like they should work. 

click on the link below.

Mike

http://www.bbq-tools.com/store/morei...?Product_ID=51


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 1, 2006)

yea i would liek to get some of those bear claws also

i have bent many a fork pulling pork  :oops:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

Shay2K,
      Welcome to the forum! That back yard pig pull sounds like a wonderful way to spend any day ... especially Father's Day. Also, thanks Mike for the note on the bear paws. I think I will give them a try. Again, welcome Shay2k. Hope to hear more from you real soon.


----------



## shay2k (Jan 2, 2006)

I may just get a couple of pairs so I can put my sons to work!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2006)

Shay, Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forums.  Those "bear claws" sure are handy! And you have the right idea about putting the sons to work.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 4, 2006)

Tell ya what... Go out and find ya a few pairs of these...








 and get a few folks to put them on.. place them at various stategic positions around the hog and get to pulling... no other tools really needed... 

I can tell ya where to pick them up on the cheap if needed... and no, I don't sell 'em!

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 4, 2006)

I heard a handy tip a while back for shreadding pulled pork. If you have a kitchen Aide mixer, put about half a shoulder (maybe 2 or 3 pounds of meat) in the large mixer bowl and put the dough hook on the mixer. Turn the mixer on low and it pulls the pork for you, honest, I've done it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













It's easy & fast, only takes about 20-30 seconds a batch. Just be sure to seperate out the bone and any unwanted fat first. You may have to manually chop the bark.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2006)

Neat idea Bob.  I'm going to have to give it a try. After all, since I own TWO KitchenAid mixers, I should be able to "shred" them butts in half the time!! :D


----------



## cheech (Jan 9, 2006)

Love the kitched aid shredder idea. I sell controls to the people at Whirlpool/kitchen aid. They will love to see yet an other use for their product.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 9, 2006)

All GREAT ideas, Fella's!

Bear Claws work well if there's alot of pullin' to do.  Personally, I have more often than not, used the Chemical Gloves.  An added tip is to get a pair just a hair oversized and put on cheap Cotton Garden Gloves underneath................it aides in keeping your fingers from getting too Hot!

To me, pulling Pork is almost an Art Form..........and when I enlist help, I have to teach them first.  I have never been a big fan of "Shredded Pork".  My Pulled Pork is always "Chunky" and by doing it by hand, I am able to rid it of all the unwanted pieces.

Another secret is to always use a "Finishing Sauce", NEVER add BBQ Sauce to a platter of Pulled Fresh Pork!  If anyone does not know what a finishing sauce is, let me know, and I will Post it.

Granted, this is just one Pit-Master talking, and everyone does it their own way...........but it may help some of the Newbies.

That's my $0.02!

Jeff


----------

